# Soup Beans---how do you make yours?



## Euralenna (Aug 22, 2006)

I usually make mine with some kind of bean ( great northern) with bacon slices, onion, and some cumin.  The past three years I haven't had any luck making beans because I found out that hard water/rust will not cook beans right. Now that we have Culligan, I thought I'd try again.   So, last night I boiled up a picnic ham and decided to use the bone for the beans.  I soaked the beans last night and this morning I dumped them into the broth from the ham with the ham bone.  Do you think that will be too much ham flavoring?

I'm hoping these beans turn out because I've been having a craving for a big ol' pot of beans!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 22, 2006)

Euralenna said:
			
		

> I usually make mine with some kind of bean ( great northern) with bacon slices, onion, and some cumin. The past three years I haven't had any luck making beans because I found out that hard water/rust will not cook beans right. Now that we have Culligan, I thought I'd try again. So, last night I boiled up a picnic ham and decided to use the bone for the beans. I soaked the beans last night and this morning I dumped them into the broth from the ham with the ham bone. Do you think that will be too much ham flavoring?
> 
> I'm hoping these beans turn out because I've been having a craving for a big ol' pot of beans!


Depends on how much you like ham I'd guess. Sounds pretty darn good to me..Enjoy your beans..What are you planning to go with them? Cornbread? french bread? salad? Curious minds want to know 

kadesma


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't think hard water makes any difference to cooking beans. But that is of no matter now. I usually use a whole ham bone when cooking beans. Don't add any salt until you know how much the ham bone has contributed.


----------



## Euralenna (Aug 22, 2006)

I think I'll make some cornbread to go with them.  I just did a taste test and they are flavoring up nicely....and they are getting soft.

As far as the hard water goes, I've been making beans for alot of years and I've lived in alot of places/states.  I've never had a problem cooking beans until I moved back to Mi and bought a house with well water and extremely hard/rusty water.  I had a cheap Sears water softener that did nothing, so we just recently got a Culligan softener and reverse osmosis.  I used the reverse osmosis water to cook the ham in, and then used that broth for the beans.  So far, so good.  I have tried cooking beans at least 6 times before the Culligan softener, and after them cooking on the stove for 10 hours---yes, 10 hrs!!  they were still hard as a rock in the center and they shed their shell which had the texture of  pill capsules.  Maybe it's the well water and hard/rusty water combined?  I'm happy to say that after about 2 hours simmering, the beans I just cooked are looking real good and tasting great!!


----------



## Alix (Aug 22, 2006)

Might have been old beans too. I have hard water and have had mixed results with beans. Mostly the kind you describe! I never thought perhaps it was the water. Weird.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 22, 2006)

I will have to try filtered water next time I use dried beans.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 22, 2006)

Give a thought to our pioneer foremothers with respect to cooking dried beans in hard water.  ;o)   It is the age of beans that keeps them from cooking well, in my opinion (and a lot of others).


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 22, 2006)

navy beans, chicken broth, ham hocks, celery, carrots, onion, garlic, bay leaf.

once cooked, bones removed, slilmy veggies pureed with some of the beans to make it nice and creamy, I add fresh herbs, hot sauce, sometimes smoked sausage, kale or spinach.

I love bean soup. Also make much the same with red lentils...a nice easy change.


----------



## licia (Aug 22, 2006)

The only beans I've ever had a problem not softening was black beans. I buy them at the same place, but wonder if they have quite the turnover as others. Can you cook dried beans in a pressure cooker?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 22, 2006)

*fix your kale?*



			
				Robo410 said:
			
		

> navy beans, chicken broth, ham hocks, celery, carrots, onion, garlic, bay leaf.
> 
> once cooked, bones removed, slilmy veggies pureed with some of the beans to make it nice and creamy, I add fresh herbs, hot sauce, sometimes smoked sausage, kale or spinach.
> 
> I love bean soup. Also make much the same with red lentils...a nice easy change.


Just read that you use kale in soup?  do you have a recipe I could use for kale that is drying up?  Thanks.

Know this isn't the right place but kale is mentioned here.


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 22, 2006)

I like the 15 bean soup with canned tomatoes,onions,sausage...
for other beans I like to use onions bacon and sometimes shredded carrots...


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 22, 2006)

Rachael Ray has a recipe for basically a bean soup to which she added kale. I think it had some Polish sausage or such also for a main dish meal. Looked really good.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 22, 2006)

InTheKitchen - I use kale in soup & pasta recipes all the time, but I'm confused by your comment/request for recipes for kale that is "drying up". I use fresh (from the supermarket or my garden) kale - not old "drying up" stuff.

Do you mean kale that's been sitting in your fridge for too long, kale that didn't get enough water in your garden, or. . . ?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 22, 2006)

*Right*



			
				BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> InTheKitchen - I use kale in soup & pasta recipes all the time, but I'm confused by your comment/request for recipes for kale that is "drying up". I use fresh (from the supermarket or my garden) kale - not old "drying up" stuff.
> 
> Do you mean kale that's been sitting in your fridge for too long, kale that didn't get enough water in your garden, or. . . ?



Has been in fridge too long and want to use before have to throw it out.  Just got it Sunday and seems to be drying out fast.  I always thought to fix like spinach and wanted something new that the individual liked.  Seems all healthy stuff gets old fast.  Trying to keep up w/peaches, cherries, watermelon before too dry.  Wouldn't it be great to have some kind of soup w/fruit?  Maybe not.  Have thrown all together for salad of fruit.  Just curious.  Like to try something new and always ask here.  Thanks, BreezyCooking for asking.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 22, 2006)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Has been in fridge too long and want to use before have to throw it out. Just got it Sunday and seems to be drying out fast. I always thought to fix like spinach and wanted something new that the individual liked. Seems all healthy stuff gets old fast. Trying to keep up w/peaches, cherries, watermelon before too dry. Wouldn't it be great to have some kind of soup w/fruit? Maybe not. Have thrown all together for salad of fruit. Just curious. Like to try something new and always ask here. Thanks, BreezyCooking for asking.


 
There are many fruit-based soups.  I have several in my cookbook.  They can be had both hot and cold.  Do a quick Google-search and you will find a host of recipes.  Then, just make them and enjoy.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, age of Kale notwithstanding - lol - here's my favorite soup using kale:


PORTUGUESE KALE & TURKEY SAUSAGE SOUP

One medium onion, peeled & chopped
One pound of kale, de-ribbed & roughly sliced/chopped
1-1/2 quarts or so of chicken stock (if not homemade, I usually use one carton + one can of Swanson's)
Two medium potatoes, peeled & diced -OR- two cans of cannelini/white kidney beans, rinsed **
One package (usually 12 to 16 ounces) turkey kielbasa sausage, sliced
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Salt & Pepper to taste

In a large soup pot add enough olive oil to coat the bottom & saute onion until starting to soften, but not brown. Add sliced sausage & continue sauteeing until everything is just starting to brown a little. Add chicken stock & diced potatoes (if using) & simmer until potatoes are tender - about 15 minutes or so. Add kale & continue cooking until kale is tender. (** if using beans instead of potatoes, add chicken stock & bring to a simmer. Add kale & cook until tender; then add beans & stir gently until beans are just heated thru.) Add salt & freshly ground black pepper to taste & serve.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 22, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks BreezyCooking and Goodweed.  I have noted and will have to try tomorrow.  Had to save something today as it was getting bad.  Kale must wait till tomorrow.  I will try.  

Also check w/Google but I always feel partial to DC recipes.  thanks


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 22, 2006)

I often chiffonade kale or spinach in many of my soups. It adds many vitamins and adds a little more interest to the soup. 

In fact one of my chef friends introduced me to adding romaine lettuce to chicken or shrimp soups...I love it.


----------

